# Zenker's Diverticulum



## jddcpc (Feb 11, 2009)

I need help in coding.

Transoral marsupialization of a Zenker's Divertuculum; by firing the stapler
I'm drawn to an unlisted procedure code 43499.


----------



## mcpalmeter (Feb 11, 2009)

I do not see a procedure code in CPT that addresses the transoral approach, only cervical or thoracic approach and those both require incisions so they are not appropriate.  I would go with the unlisted procedure.

Regards,

Maryann C. Palmeter, CPC, CENTC


----------

